# Same cage?



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a litter of rats that are 3 weeks old. I want to move them and there mom into the big-girls cage so they have lots of room to roam. But I wouldn't want the mom to get to protective over her kits. Can I have a rat and her babies in with another female? Thanks you for any help.


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

Has the mom been visiting her old friend during the upbringing? If she's been absent for a while they may fight at first. 
Try introducing just one at a time and see how mom reacts.

If nothing else you could put the single female in the baby cage so the litter will have room to spread out.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Do introductions as you would any other rat, but yes you should be able to put the babies in with another female.


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes they have visiting each other and they get along pretty good. I introduce them slowly today. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Should go smoothly, rats dont view babies as threats.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ema-leigh said:


> Should go smoothly, rats dont view babies as threats.


some do, some don't. I have heard of 3-5 week old pups getting killed by cagemates. I prefer waiting til they are over 5 weeks before introducing.


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

It all worked out nicely, just some introductions in the bath tub before the cage. Thanks for the help


----------

